# Remote kill process on windows 8



## ashikns (Jul 23, 2013)

We have 10 laptops connected to the same wifi, all of them running windows 8 or 8.1. I want to view and kill processes on these networked computers. For this purpose I created a local administrator account in each of them (let's say adminassword). I have tried using these commands:

tasklist /s <system name> /u admin /p password
tasklist /s <ip address> /u admin /p password
Both of them gives me

ERROR: The user name or password is incorrect.

I've also tried using pslist and pskill but they also give me error with the username/password.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jul 23, 2013)

you can indirectly do it by 

1)  Enable Telnet client on all 10 windows 8 pc  [ control panel > programes & featues> add features > telnet client]
2) On your main PC [control panel > programes and features> add features> telnet server

now  from admin pc type


telnet IP    
 eg [telnet 192.168.1.2]
you will be asked to enter username and password
Now type tasklist to view process  and its PID

to kill process

type 

"taskkill /f /PID  1241"


----------



## ashikns (Jul 24, 2013)

tasklist works fine via this method, but when i try taskkill it shows access denied 

Is there any client/admin software based solution for this?


----------

